# K-Mart Sunday 1-17



## powhunter (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone interested???

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't swing Sunday, but I might try to hit it up late next week.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 13, 2010)

I just might be holding an extreme skiing clinic at Killington this weekend.  Stay tuned.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=66004


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2010)

cool I need some lessons


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2010)

powhunter said:


> cool I need some lessons



Man, I'd love to see that one, Steve, be gentle.  :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

Gonna wait and see what the reports are sat night....Might hit Snow instead if Beartrap looks promising

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Gonna wait and see what the reports are sat night....Might hit Snow instead if Beartrap looks promising
> 
> steveo




I'll be up in nh this weekend.  any thought of sunapee?   looks like they have 3 or 4 courses set up.

give me a call tonight if you're interested.


----------



## Trev (Jan 15, 2010)

Bad weekend for me or I would jump on board...   I have the whole divorced parent child schedule gig thing to work with  how joyous.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 15, 2010)

Trev said:


> Bad weekend for me or I would jump on board...   I have the whole divorced parent child schedule gig thing to work with  how joyous.



Sounds like you need to teach them how to ski.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'll be up in nh this weekend.  any thought of sunapee?   looks like they have 3 or 4 courses set up.
> 
> give me a call tonight if you're interested.



Thats a possibility too....when are ya gonna be there


----------



## Trev (Jan 15, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like you need to teach them how to ski.



Ya Jeff, that is the plan actually, now to find that small fortune to do so


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Thats a possibility too....when are ya gonna be there



well, go look at the main forum, the post from the mt snow rep.

you may want to go there bro.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep sure sounds good ..But I will decide tomorrow night...where ya plan on being sat and sun??

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Just staying local...just realized I have plans at 4..and the GF was raising eyebrows when I tried to get out of it...Looks like I will be at the institution

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 16, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Just staying local...just realized I have plans at 4..and the GF was raising eyebrows when I tried to get out of it...Looks like I will be at the institution
> 
> steveo



what time you skiing? I plan on being there at some point


----------



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Probably around 11


----------

